# Möchte Nachwuchs



## adonishummel (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
meine zweite Frage am heutigen Tag.Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Goldfische in meinem Teich .Zur Zeit planschen 5 Stück herum seit Juni 2007.Ein Bekannter sagte mir das ich auf alle Fälle noch bis Ende Mai warten sollte,bis dahin kann es zu Nachwuchs kommen.Ansonsten würde ich mir noch ein paar kleine dazukaufen.Kann man irgendetwas dazutun um zu Nachwuchs zu kommen?
Jetzt das etwas größere Problem.Ich habe jetzt den ersten Goldbrandkäfer bei mir entdeckt.Diese fressen lt.Fachleuten die Nachzucht.Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?

MfG Steffen


----------



## geecebird (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Wie wäre es, wenn du für eine romantische Atmosphäre sorgst, stell ein paar Kerzen an den Teichrand, lasse Rosenblätter auf der Oberfläche schwimmen und lege einen Lautsprecher ins Wasser und wirf die Kuschelrock-CD ein ;o)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen!

Ich habe noch ein paar von den blauen Pillen!

Ich brauch die nicht mehr.

Nee, Quatsch:

Warte mal lieber noch sonst wird es vielleicht zu viel und Du mußt Dich dann schweren Herzens von ein paar wieder trennen.

.


----------



## chromis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*



> Ich habe jetzt den ersten Goldbrandkäfer bei mir entdeckt


na und?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=849


----------



## adonishummel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Goldbrandkäfer sind Räuber und fallen kleine Fische und natürlich auch kranke Tiere an.Deshalb ist die Frage ob so ein __ Käfer wirklich Jungtiere angreift.Der Käfer selbst ist natürlich ein interessantes Tier das auch unter Naturschutz steht. 

MfG Steffen


----------



## Teichfutzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

hä?
Goldbrandkäfer? Nie gehört. Ist das ne andere Bezeichnung für __ Gelbrandkäfer?


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Das verstehst Du noch nicht, Benjamin. Erst sind das __ Gelbrandkäfer, aber wenn die Jungs den sechsten oder siebten Goldbrand intus haben, werden das Goldbrandkäfer


----------



## Grubi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Hi

@ adonishummel : Um den Nachwuchs bei Goldfischen zu fördern ist es wichtig dass aussreichend Leichpflanzen vorhanden sind ....kleinblättrige Pflanzen wie die __ Wasserpest oder __ Hornkraut in der Uferregion sind da sehr gut , wenn du diese schon im Teich hast brauchst du nur noch ein paar warme Tage abzuwarten und die Fische kommen von allein in Stimmung ...Rosenblätter und Kerzen helfen da nicht 
Du erkennst die Paarungsbereitschaft daran das die Mänchen die Weibchen in Schwärmen am Teichrand entlangtreiben.
Häufig fällt die Paarung bei Goldfischen und vielen Weissfischarten in die Zeit wenn der __ Holunder blüht.... ist aber regional unterschiedlich .

Koiliebhaber mit pflanzenlosen Teichen hängen zur Vortpflanzungszeit manchmal Laichschnüre ins Wasser damit die Tiere auch ihren Laich loswerden ..... 

__ Gelbrandkäfer stellen in der Tat den Jungfischen nach , aber das ist der Lauf der Natur, auch wenn du sie rausfängst und umsiedelst , die __ Käfer können hervorragend __ fliegen , es werden immer wieder mal welche in deinem Teich landen ...Goldfische haben eine recht hohe Vermehrungsrate, das wirst du verschmerzen können  *denk*

Gruss Grubi


----------



## adonishummel (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Hallo Grubi,
als Wasserpflanzen im tieferen Bereich habe ich die __ Wasserpest gewählt.Im mittleren Sektor habe ich drei Seerosen.Ich denke das müßte meinen Fischen dann doch reichen.Beim Paarungsverhalten bin ich mir nicht sicher da meine Fische sich das ganze Jahr hinterherjagen und ziehmlich agil sind.

MfG Steffen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen



			
				adonishummel schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Paarungsverhalten bin ich mir nicht sicher da meine Fische sich das ganze Jahr hinterherjagen und ziehmlich agil sind.



Dagegen helfen Baldriantropfen. :nase 



			
				Grubi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmung ...Rosenblätter und Kerzen helfen da nicht



Bei mir hat es geholfen!  

Ich bin mehrfacher Lieschenopa 2008 


.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Nachwuchs*

Glaub mir: Aus 5 Fischen werden seeeehr schnell 50 ^^

Nur sind die kleinen Fischies (zumindest bei meiner Sorte) zu anfang grau-braun gewesen und haben erst nach einem Jahr ihre goldene Farbe bekommen.
Die kleinen Biester habe ich auch zu anfang nicht gesehen.
Also:
Ruhig warten!
Ein Überbesatz ist nämlich nicht gut.
Und bevor du viel Geld ausgibst:
Frag doch leiber mal in der Nachbarschaft, ob jemand einen Teich mit Fischen hat, 
vllt findest du so ja einen Dankbaren Abnehmer?


----------

